# Feeder grounding conductor in subpanel



## mfichter80 (Nov 7, 2016)

I am looking an NEC code reference and cannot find it.

So here's the situation:  residential service with a disconnect fed to a 200 amp subpanel.

The uninsulated grounding feeder conductor is run to the panel, and put under a lug that is bonded to the enclosure.

The branch circuit grounding conductors are on a ground bar that is bonded to the enclosure.

This means that the grounding path goes through the case of the panel.  I am an electrician (and an inspector) and I know this is not a good way to do it, but at the moment, I can't find the code reference one way or the other.  Looking for some help!

Thanks.


----------



## steveray (Nov 7, 2016)

250.122 or 130 maybe....Not a sparky either...


----------



## ICE (Nov 7, 2016)

Your situation is an equipment grounding conductor.  
Perhaps the code you are thinking of applies to grounded conductors (neutrals).

200.2 General. *Grounded conductors* shall comply with
200.2(A) and (B).
(A) Insulation. The grounded conductor, where insulated,
shall have insulation that is (1) suitable, other than color,
for any ungrounded conductor of the same circuit on
circuits of less than 1000 volts or impedance grounded
neutral systems of 1 kV and over, or (2) rated not less
than 600 volts for solidly grounded neutral systems of 1
kV and over as described in 250.184(A).
(B) Continuity. *The continuity of a grounded conductor
shall not depend on a connection to a metallic enclosure,
raceway, or cable armor*.
Informational Note: See 300.13(B) for the continuity of
grounded conductors used in multiwire branch circuits.


----------



## mfichter80 (Nov 8, 2016)

ICE said:


> Your situation is an equipment grounding conductor.
> Perhaps the code you are thinking of applies to grounded conductors (neutrals).
> 
> 200.2 General. *Grounded conductors* shall comply with
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking that I may have been inaccurately extending that requirement to the grounding feeder.

I was also thinking that this might just depend on manufacturers instructions, and whether the enclosure is rated to be used that way.

I still think as a matter of practice, it is better for the grounding conductors to be connected at the same location, or connected together with an appropriately rated wire.  And if necessary the case would be bonded with a separate wire.  In general this is what is shown in illustrations in the NEC Handbook.


----------



## cda (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome!!


----------



## cda (Nov 8, 2016)

I want to say it should be wired like this.
Neutral and ground seperate bars.

Please someone correct me if I am wrong!!!


----------



## steveray (Nov 8, 2016)

The only place your grounds and neutrals are together is in the main panel, other than that they get separated, but I don't know the section. ALL grounding goes back to the main...


----------

